# Striped mule?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Ummm

http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/2181288870.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

A zedonk?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Sure looks like it. But why don't they advertise it as such?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

southerngurl said:


> why don't they advertise it as such?


I wondered too, but it's possible they somehow obtained it without knowing what it was.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

WOW, that is a zedonk!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Trick train it and it would make a heck of a Parade/Contract act......


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, looks more like a zedonk than a zorse. Mules usually only have the stripes on their legs. It's not built like a mule.

Either the seller doesn't know what he has or maybe he didn't think it would sell as a zebra cross.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Rogo said:


> Either the seller doesn't know what he has or maybe he didn't think it would sell as a zebra cross.


Anyone with eyes can SEE it's a zebra cross, lol.


But, I've seen stranger things on CL before


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, biologically it _is_ a mule, but I wonder if the reason they don't advertise that it as a Zedonk is to keep the crazies away?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats so awesome. if I werent so far away, he..or she would be mine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> thats so awesome. if I werent so far away, he..or she would be mine.


I'm only 2 or 3 hours from there, I think. 

Dang, I wish I had $125 and a place to put him!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I'm not far at all, but heck, I don't need a zedonk.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Anyone with eyes can SEE it's a zebra cross, lol. ===


You'd be surprised what I've heard during 30+ years of raising and riding mules! ) It's not stupidity, it's just lack of knowledge.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

When I first started teaching, I lived in a rural county about 4 hours south of here. The place I boarded my horse at was run by a scientific illustrator. One year for Halloween, she "illustrated" her daughter's pure white Welsh mare, painting her to look like a zebra, and the daughter dressed as an explorer, then rode the "zebra" in the parade. Well, that ink was pretty durable and for about a month afterwards you could hear cars come around the curve before the pasture then SCREEEEEECH on the brakes as they encountered the "zebra" at the fence, staring at them placidly.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I've been around several of these zebra crosses. None of them were what I would call nice, they ranged from bitey-kicky to down right vicious.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the zorse:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

65284, my daughter worked as a trainer of odd and unusual animals out of high school and she told me she would gladly train an entire herd of buffalo to be ridden before she'd take on another zony. I can't speak for all but he definately had a nasty disposition.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Update on the "striped mule" http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/2182430356.html


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

===
my daughter worked as a trainer of odd and unusual animals out of high school and she told me she would gladly train an entire herd of buffalo to be ridden before she'd take on another zony. I can't speak for all but he definately had a nasty disposition. ===


This fella has been working with his herd of buffalos forever. He lives here in AZ. Racing the horses at the track, performing in rodeos, etc.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== It's a scccaaammmm!!! I was called back from a private nber previous times saying if I wanted it I would hve to come get it tonight, with people laughing in the background. Now they keep calling and hanging up so I told them I'm 
calling the cops the last time they called and they sure enough hung up very quickly with nuthing to say!! ===


Then we don't have to worry about that skinny photoshop thing not being fed!!

You got the post removed, too!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

65284 said:


> I've been around several of these zebra crosses. None of them were what I would call nice, they ranged from bitey-kicky to down right vicious.





wr said:


> 65284, my daughter worked as a trainer of odd and unusual animals out of high school and she told me she would gladly train an entire herd of buffalo to be ridden before she'd take on another zony. I can't speak for all but he definately had a nasty disposition.


The biggest problem with these novelty exotics is that, generally, they are 1.) not bred, raised and trained by people with practical experience with that breed and 2.) coddled, loved-on, admired and spoiled from the day they are born.

Later on down the line, some hapless trainer gets stuck with an animal that is already spoiled and nasty... usually after the novice has tried and failed to train the animal on their own.

Another problem arises when a "horse trainer" is called in to deal with a zebroid. The zebra and its hybrids are not quite like horses, so approaching their training from that standpoint is often frustrating for everyone involved. Think about how often mules and donkeys are mistreated and maligned... by people who are used to dealing with horses.

I bet that if a successful mule or donkey trainer were to embark on the breeding and training of a zebroid, the results would be more favorable.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never wanted a zebra cross, but if they weren't so dang expensive, I'd take on a zebra. Where I used to live, it wasn't unusual to see zebras in with herds of cattle and/or horses.

I've raised all my horses, mules and donkeys the same and successfully. My one niche in life is critters! )


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

jennigrey, I don't feel she was taking the approach that training a zony is the same as training a horse because he background is a bit more broad than that and he tends to train each animal as an individual. 

I'd be more inclined to think spoiled but more than likely from employees that would have thought it was such a cute baby.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

It's possible that zebra crosses are also nastier and more difficult to deal with than horses. I saw breeding dogs that temperament is highly inherited and that an animal is NOT born an blank slate at all. They pop out as individuals and some are much easier to work with than others and some never are stable and happy, no matter what you do.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

GrannyCarol said:


> It's possible that zebra crosses are also nastier and more difficult to deal with than horses. I saw breeding dogs that temperament is highly inherited and that an animal is NOT born an blank slate at all. They pop out as individuals and some are much easier to work with than others and some never are stable and happy, no matter what you do.


I once saw a c-section on TV: a domestic cat had been implanted with a wild cat embryo. A wildcat is a larger animal so the domestic cat could not not give birth normally.

The vet held up the wet newborn wildcat, and I suppose the kitten felt insecure about being moved because he nailed the vet with his claws. The vets response was that it was definately NOT a domestic kitten! I am sure that the little wild one will behave properly with his own kind, but he obviously had a totally different temperament from a domestic cat!

The last shot was of the domestic cat loving on the little wild one, and his behavior was perfect. He sure did not have any tolerance for being handled by people, though!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Rogo said:


> I've never wanted a zebra cross, but if they weren't so dang expensive, I'd take on a zebra. Where I used to live, it wasn't unusual to see zebras in with herds of cattle and/or horses.
> 
> I've raised all my horses, mules and donkeys the same and successfully. My one niche in life is critters! )


 Me and a little friend


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Me and a little friend  ===


There ya go!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

That photo reminds me: zebras are also frequently raised as bottle-babies. I think a lot of us cringe when we hear that a horse was a bottle-baby, and with good reason. It is extremely easy to end up with a spoiled bottle-baby HORSE. Can you imagine how irresistably cute a bottle-baby zebra would be? I mean just LOOK at the photo! :blossom:

It takes an iron will, a firm hand, knowledge and experience to raise a bottle-baby to have the appropriate respect for humans.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== That photo reminds me: zebras are also frequently raised as bottle-babies. I think a lot of us cringe when we hear that a horse was a bottle-baby, and with good reason. It is extremely easy to end up with a spoiled bottle-baby HORSE.
It takes an iron will, a firm hand, knowledge and experience to raise a bottle-baby to have the appropriate respect for humans. ===


I respectfully disagree, at least with my experience raising a bottle baby. I raised up a steer to ride and drive. Very easy. Great pet. Rode and drove him for years. I talked, he did.

I lived at one time near a BLM holding tank and adopted a couple of burros. They weren't on the bottle, but I was out riding the oldest within a week. I don't train like most, I don't work hard at it, but what I do works here.

I don't believe you can paint all critters and folks with one brush.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Oct 29, 2006)

Rogo
I don't believe you can paint all critters and folks with one brush.[/QUOTE said:


> I gotta agree. Every critter has a little different personality and needs to be approached on an individual basis.
> Never had much luck trainin' folks tho.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I think riding, working, or almost any use of Zebra as beasts of burden among the native peoples in Africa is historical almost unheard of. This in a country where small scale agriculture and herding was/is mostly accomplished by manual human labor. That may be very indicative of the difficulty of domesticating, and training of Zebra.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Rogo said:


> === That photo reminds me: zebras are also frequently raised as bottle-babies. I think a lot of us cringe when we hear that a horse was a bottle-baby, and with good reason. It is extremely easy to end up with a spoiled bottle-baby HORSE.
> It takes an iron will, a firm hand, knowledge and experience to raise a bottle-baby to have the appropriate respect for humans. ===
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I don't really understand what you are disagreeing with.


----------

